# Time for a vacuum sealer...



## herms (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I am working on building up my collection of kitchen and smoking toys the grinder and stuffer will have to wait a few months but, I would like to find a sealer for the cheese, bacon , and random meats I have been doing.  

I've been doing some research but, seems just about everyone there are tons of positive and negative reviews.  Ones I have been looking at are.



http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104668380

These are just a few that I have been looking at. I am all ears to what you guys have for yourselves and how you like them.  I would like to spend less than $200.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought this one and though I've only used it a few times I am happy with it:


For the price and the amount of bags you get I think it's a real good deal.


----------



## venture (Feb 27, 2012)

I went against the grain?  I bought a cheapie horizontal FoodSaver because I saw the reviews were better on them than on the more expensive Upright models.  Either way?  My FoodSaver has served me well for about a year now.

For bags and rolls.  No question in my mind?  This is the place to go:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

See:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110340/i-love-the-bags-from-vacum-sealers-unlimited-pics-included

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 27, 2012)

I had a food saver and it was ok but they aren't designed for continuous use. You will have to rest it after so many bags. Foodsaver recommends no more than 5 seals in a row. 

After doing a bunch of research I saved and went to this 
Cabela's CG-15
 and I love it.


----------



## herms (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn you Bmudd that looks like it would work great I don't do a ton of sealing right now but in the future I can see me doing quite a bit more.  I found a coupon and on overstock I can get it for $320 might have to hit it up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 28, 2012)

Herms said:


> Damn you Bmudd that looks like it would work great I don't do a ton of sealing right now but in the future I can see me doing quite a bit more.  I found a coupon and on overstock I can get it for $320 might have to hit it up.



IT was a big pill to swallow but well worth it. I sealed 15 bags back to back the other day with no problem. It also has puts a 1/4" seal on it.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 28, 2012)

I purchased a Foodsaver V2244 from Cabela's about 1 1/2 yr ago and got it for around $50.00 on clearance only because I wasn't sure if I would like it. I use it all the time and in October, I packaged each quarter of boneless elk meat with it and I simply can't be happier. I've never had a problem with it at all and for the price, if it does die, well I've got my money's worth.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 28, 2012)

Herms said:


> Damn you Bmudd that looks like it would work great I don't do a ton of sealing right now but in the future I can see me doing quite a bit more.  I found a coupon and on overstock I can get it for $320 might have to hit it up.




My next one will be that one or something like it. The other ones work decent but right now I have two of them set up and when sealing a bunch of stuff I can manage to overheat them both and have to wait for them to cool down before I can continue.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 28, 2012)

Herms...glad you brought this up.  I've been considering a sealer also.  Did you make a final call yet?
 


SmokinHusker said:


> I purchased a Foodsaver V2244 from Cabela's about 1 1/2 yr ago and got it for around $50.00 on clearance only because I wasn't sure if I would like it. I use it all the time and in October, I packaged each quarter of boneless elk meat with it and I simply can't be happier. I've never had a problem with it at all and for the price, if it does die, well I've got my money's worth.


Is this the one ..husker?     A year and a half for ~$50 bucks is a deal.


----------



## herms (Feb 28, 2012)

No I have not made a choice I think I will end up getting the Weston but, gonna wait a little for the finances to level out.  Im gonna keep doing some research but give me a month and I will have something new.


----------



## sprky (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the food-saver V3460 I LOVE it I have had it for over 2 years now close too 3 and have never had a lick of trouble with it. I have sealed ALLOT of bags with it. Granted you can't use it like a commercial unit but I can seal allot of bags with out letting it rest. I have done 10 # of cheese in about 8 oz chunks and not had too let it rest. I just place a chunk of cheese in a bag and seal and repeat till I am done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought the Foodsaver V2840 from the factory with this coupon code... http://www.stoorz.com/i/v2840?z=GFoodSaver v2840&gclid=COX_r-PBwq4CFYOo4AodUAk8dQ

I love it!...You control how much Wasted Bag you make since there is no " bag present " sensor. It is really easy to double seal both Both ends of a bag if you wish, even after the bag is filled and vac sealed...I got the rectangular Marinator too, a little small if you are making a lot of food but you can easily marinate 4 Strip Steaks or 2 Dozen Wing Segments...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 29, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Herms...glad you brought this up.  I've been considering a sealer also.  Did you make a final call yet?
> 
> 
> Is this the one ..husker?     A year and a half for ~$50 bucks is a deal.


Yes Bama that's the one. I got it from Cabela's clearance for $49.95. Like I said, for that price if it dies no big deal.


----------



## herms (Feb 29, 2012)

Well JJ I followed your lead and got the V2840 off of Amazon they had the red one "not my first choice" but I wasn't gonna pay more for a diff color.  Now off to buy some bags from that online store that I can't think of the name right now that a bunch of us use.  I would have loved to get that Weston but, just couldnt swing the price right now not knowing what my taxes will do and that I still need a stuffer and grinder.

Thanks for all the opinions guys there is just so many of these darn things hard to get a grip with 20 differnt versions floating around out there.

Wade H

Edit Ended up paying about $110.xx shipped for the sealer if anyone is wondering.


----------



## gersus (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the Foodsaver 3185 and love it. I've had no problems with it what so ever.


----------

